# How to ID a fox den?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Got a fox getting my chickens, caught a picture of him on a trail cam. I've been looking around trying to find the den. Could you tell me what it would look like? I found two holes that looked freshly used but not sure if it is what a fox would use.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like you found it.....


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Look for bits of hair around the entrances, and prints in the surrounding dirt. Sometimes there's a little musky smell to it too. I wouldn't recommend sticking your face down too close in case there is a nursing vixen that takes it amiss.

My first flippant remark would have been... "well, if you find foxes inside it, that'd be a good clue..."


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

didn't see any hair or smell. I thought I would see feathers but haven't. Maybe these are dead ends and I should keep looking.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

You could move the game cam to cover the each hole for a few days 
or sift some of the dirt in front of the holes so that you can see a track when you check them again


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Are the holes in the same area,like a mound/small hill ? Fox will often have one at the bottom and top of a mound. As suggested getting a good print is key to positive ID .


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a mama fox raise 4 litters of kits bout 150 yards from the house. The hole she used for a den for the 4 years she was around was an old groundhog/woodchuck hole/den. Funny though she only used the den to raise the young; maybe 3 months. After that she and the kits were gone.
Other then the trail cam, you'd need sheer luck to see her coming or going. Never saw a print, nor strange smell, or anything else out of the ordinary; always looked like a used woodchuck hole to me.......... but then I never took the time to "really" look.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

sprinkle some flower around each hole with a sifter as the others have said youoften can smell a fox but with a fresh home mabe not a fox will return to get more chickens till you get it or you run out .thogh they are hard to trap it is not impossible


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

they are hard to trap and I have the same issue right now.
I took 2 vixens during season but seems we have a slew of them and another took up the territory.
Problem right now is they have Kits and there is a conflict of Laws, they are protected as fur bearers and as parents (you can not legally harass or cause harm to a vixen with kits.) but on the other hand my live stock is protected by law.... Doing or about to do damage...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

S-s-s


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Neighbors, makes it hard, to boot they are cop callers... and nosey!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you shoot a fox in the yard then screw the noisy neighbours and the cop calling cause your with in your rights in Michigan. Me I would get a rabbit squealer call and load up the 12GA. with some #4 shot.

 Al


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you sure on that Al? like I said all I see is conflicting laws... And the DNR has this Idea you cant. I would prefer to avoid a court room in order to decide whos right.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup there is seasons on about every thing like possums, *****, skunks Fox and coyotes. But the rule book also states if they are causeing problem then you can put them out of your mizory.

How every you can call the DNR for advice first. 

I deal with possums, *****, and skunks gthe most all summer long trying to get at my bees.

 Al


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

a fox den is hard to miss. your pics look like ground hog holes. from the hole to the end of the dug out dirt is 12'-15' long. hope this helps.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

why not put your trailcam at the holes.............knew a guy that put a baby moniter in his chicken yard and slept with his shoes on and gun ready,,help to have a real good head light.................


----------

